# EPEK X-C3 presents "The Shot.....through expiration"



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

This is graphic and I did not add the end portion to the original video because of the chance of offending. I have made this short video that encompasses the entire episode of the shot to demise without cuts or editing. I felt that hunters would want to know and I have warnings at the begining for unsuspecting viewers. 
This is the kind of results that I have been getting and thought to share.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpILpCqk ... cker=False


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

you hammered that bull! nice work!!


----------



## zrider2 (Nov 6, 2010)

wow, thta was graphic. I was wondering what could be so graphic about it, but his last breaths were some wicked ones! Nice bull.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Nice bull and a great shot. How far were you from the bull? With that shot placement I would think a crumby walmart broadhead would have done the trick--hell a half sharp rock tied on your arrow would have done the job with that excellent placement--not taking away anything from the Epek--I know nothing about them except they are expandable. I wonder if a cut on contact head would have gotten better penetration and passed through the bull making it harder for him to suck wind and would have killed him faster--did you get any exit on the far side? 

On another note you may want to monitor that youtube video and disable the comments section on it--you are bound to get some anti's looking over stuff and frankly they could use that video as a recruiting tool--as stupid as that is--many a non hunter would find it cruel--although a pack of wolves taking 30 minutes to kill a pregnant cow is natural. :roll: 

Overall a great shot and perfectly angled


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

let them bunny lovers say anything they want. i love reading their comments and then throwing what they have to say back in their face


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Airborne said:


> How far were you from the bull?
> It was a 30 yard shot.
> 
> With that shot placement I would think a crumby walmart broadhead would have done the trick--hell a half sharp rock tied on your arrow would have done the job with that excellent placement
> ...


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool 

Thanks for posting that up......

BTW Nice shot.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

nice shot, love the bull, I just didnt care for this video or that style of video. I liked your other video way better. I guess I'm becoming a fud-e-dutty in my old age.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> nice shot, love the bull, I just didnt care for this video or that style of video. I liked your other video way better. I guess I'm becoming a fud-e-dutty in my old age.


I understand mr. Buckiemaster...........but.......  ...........When people say that thier arrow bounced off the perfect vitals at 80 yards, (you remember that thread) twice and such, I figure that I should maybe show the reality of the results that I am getting because that is the ONLY results that I have been getting and yes it shows the part that only the sick minded hunters enjoy...  but none the less, it is a necesary part of what we do. People want to know that a broadhead does leave a blood trail and that it gives massive hemorage (sp) inside. 
Thanx for the "nice shot and love the bull" however.


----------



## twigflipper (Dec 11, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > nice shot, love the bull, I just didnt care for this video or that style of video. I liked your other video way better. I guess I'm becoming a fud-e-dutty in my old age.
> ...


Even after several months the image of them bouncing are still very clear!! :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I love it! steaks anyone?


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting, that was sweet! Great bull and great shot!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I sure can't say my bull went right down like that last year. Maybe I should have used an EPEK broadhead. I actually had one attached to one arrow in the quiver. I was going to experiment with it had I seen a coyote or some critter like that.

That was a pretty gross video but I think it effectively shows what a perfect shot looks like on an elk. I aimed higher and hit my elk maybe 6 or 8 inches higher than that. Next time I'll shoot a little lower. I'm hopeful that the video just made me a better hunter.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I like BirdDoggers attitude. I think we can all learn from others mistakes and success's. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

I had one of them not expand for me last year. I did make a good shot and double lung but there were bullet holes on entry and exit. However that was the first model. They have come out with more since then.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Livntahunt, I am assuming that you retrieved it? If you have that broadhead, I would love to take a look at it. Maybe even speak to you to ask about conditions etc... We would NEVER want that to happen and will do everything in our power to insure that it doesnt.


----------

